# 4 years later for this workhorse



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had one and I t was a great saw….it was solid and stayed in alignment. I was sad to sell it but decided to get a Sawstop.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Nice, Redoak, those look like a very well designed and well built saw.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have an older Jet cabinet saw. I bought it new about 30 years ago and it has traveled from San Francisco, north to Redding to the Mississippi Gulf Coast. In all that time, the only maintenance I have done on it was to replace a set of belts. Other than that, the saw runs flawlessly. I use it almost every day. I can stand a nickel on the top with the saw running. This saw is equal if not better than any other saw out there. I will never sell this saw or update it; there is nothing to update. I'm glad to see a more recent (4 year old saw) is still maintaining the quality of the older saws. The 5 year warranty reflects the companies confidence of it's products.


----------

